# missing canary?



## 01cla (Aug 30, 2011)

i recently went on holiday with my family, leaving my much loved canary with a family member who i thought was capable of looking after him. on the second day i got a phone call from them to say that he had escaped through an open window. i was devastated, but when i got back and went to collect the cage i noticed a substantial dent in the stand and at least three bent bars, there was also red paint on the side of the cage, as if it had fallen against a wall. the family do have a dog (a cavalier king charles) i wonder whether this dog could have caused the escape or death of my bird as opposed to an open window. i would much appreciate a reply.


----------



## eagle96 (Aug 29, 2011)

are you sure the red paint wasnt blood,,,sorry to here


----------

